# Subaru STi Revisited by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*I did this car during the winter and the owner brought it back for a maintenance detail.

Paint correction was performed only on part of the hood and the entire trunk section.

Section taped off for spot correction. While in service it looks like paper towel was used to remove a smudge, thankfully I think they got the smudge out :applause:

Before M105 and 106FA










After










Closeup with no extra lighting before










After










The last time I did this car it had wing, the owner since then bought a wingless trunk and it had never been corrected.

Some of the damage ...

Adhesive residue and etching










Scracthes










Used 3M adhesive remover to try to get rid of the old adhesive, most of which was too baked to come off



















Onto correction




























Before





































Used M105, Powerfinish and 106FA for correction with both rotary and DA machines

A few sunshots after IPA wipes and before LSP



















No more wing residue










LSP: Powerlock
Wheels: Rejex






























































*


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice job:thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice job, I would rather the spolier on a sti lol.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW looks awesome done a great job!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

great work,simply lovely.


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

God I love BLACK! It does need the big rear spoiler. Pucker job.:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

nice work. sweet car.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Always enjoy your write ups, lovely Scooby! :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice work matey, lovely scooby, but put the spoiler back on.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

What shall I expect from a kid who started detailing at the age of 14 and by his 18th birthday, already details like a full grown man? I think that such a kid may surely become, in a few years time, one of the best in the world, some kind of legend...
Ahhh, by the way...great job on the Subaru, Dave.
Cheers!
António


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

Looks so much better spoiler-less. Makes them smoother and look lower.

Coming from a town, where every second car is a Subaru it take alot to make them stand out. Spoiler-less always works for me 

Great job on the detail, I hate my Subaru paint, its so soft.


----------



## Kirksherratt (Aug 24, 2010)

A nice lip spolier sets these off a treat, like the litchfield type 25 
http://www.type-25.co.uk/images/content/large/intro_1.jpg 
:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great as always


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a nice motor!:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the front end on that, agreed about needing a rear spoiler though. :thumb:


----------

